# junior photographer's photo gallery (Juniornator II)



## junior photographer (Jun 23, 2009)

Due to the support from the wide audience across the globe, I have decided to invest more money in my next upcoming photo gallery:  
'junior photographer's photo gallery (Juniornator II)'. In this gallery I will add in more action pack elements, love story plus hot girls and sharks attack. Please don't miss out this summer biggest hit that will come to you soon under this thread. What can you expect from a hot summer day like this if not from the best action gallery like mine, as for the mean time, please visit my blog site to view more pictures. Good luck!


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 23, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> Good luck!



I think everybody is going to need it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 23, 2009)

I make my own luck layball:


----------



## Samanax (Jun 23, 2009)

Great...another thread to ignore.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 23, 2009)

from a hot summer day, i can expect sweat.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 23, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> hot girls and sharks attack.


 
just for the record...i prefer the hot girls attack moreso than the sharks.

carry on.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 23, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> Due to the support from the wide audience across the globe, I have decided to invest more money in my next upcoming photo gallery:


What, $1?


junior photographer said:


> 'junior photographer's photo gallery (Juniornator II)'.


Oh my... 



junior photographer said:


> In this gallery I will add in more action pack elements, love story plus hot girls and sharks attack.


Sounds like your fulfilling every wish I have in life!



junior photographer said:


> Please don't miss out this summer biggest hit that will come to you soon under this thread.


I'll be sure not to leave my computer unattended.



junior photographer said:


> What can you expect from a hot summer day like this if not from the best action gallery like mine, as for the mean time, please visit my blog site to view more pictures.


You do have the best action gallery.  



junior photographer said:


> Good luck!


Good luck to you my friend on living up to the awesomeness you've got us all waiting for.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 23, 2009)

Junior, do not take offense, but it's very unlikely that I visit your blog.  But I do have a question for you.  

Are you Rob91 reincarnated?  I actually liked his stuff, it took a while to "get it", but he had the wherewithalls to actually post images in the threads he started.  You should give that some consideration rather than the approach of the street crier.

Good luck.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 24, 2009)

Please wait for some more time, because the preparation for this summer greatest hit has faced some financial difficulty. I promise you I will get the shark and the action pack first, but for the hot girls part you people will need to wait as I try to hook up with some model and I will get back to you as soon as possible! As for now, please visit my latest updated blog!


----------



## bdavis (Jun 24, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> Due to the support from the wide audience across the globe, I have decided to invest more money in my next upcoming photo gallery:
> 'junior photographer's photo gallery (Juniornator II)'. In this gallery I will add in more action pack elements, love story plus hot girls and sharks attack. Please don't miss out this summer biggest hit that will come to you soon under this thread. What can you expect from a hot summer day like this if not from the best action gallery like mine, as for the mean time, please visit my blog site to view more pictures. Good luck!




Sounds like more newbie bull****.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 24, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> Please wait for some more time, because the preparation for this summer greatest hit has faced some financial difficulty. I promise you I will get the shark and the action pack first, but for the hot girls part you people will need to wait as I try to hook up with some model and I will get back to you as soon as possible! As for now, please visit my latest updated blog!


 
we may be able to work something out here...how many hot girls do you need? i have some in stock, and could possibly work out a deal with you, but only if you could trade me for the shark for a little while. im also working on the greatest summer hit, and i am in need of a shark. sounds like we could help eachother out. i need the shark dimensions, and shipping cost. also, what breed is it? im looking for a great white, tiger shark, or would even settle for the elusive card shark. let me know.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 26, 2009)

I will show you my true skill now with my new camera (Not the above) at the below site
 *SexandPassion
*


----------



## Samanax (Jun 26, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> I will show you my true skill now with my new camera (Not the above) at the below site
> *SexandPassion
> *


wow...


----------



## tnvol (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to think this person was a kid who didnt know any better but now I'm thinking he/she is just someone having a blast getting you folks all fired up.  lol


----------



## Hanley (Jun 26, 2009)

lol this thread makes me pee my pants!! I CANT WAIT FOR THE SUMMER EXCITMENT THAT YOUR PHOTOS BRING. the goldfish picture.. BRILLIANT! soo... i am inticipating an amazing execution on your behalf and... BRING ON THE MODELS


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 26, 2009)

As I promised before, the shark is there!
I have changed the site name to * junior photographer
Photos will be updated everyday, or every 3 days, this photos are different from the previous phone camera one.

*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2009)

Much better!


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Juniornator!  Your shots made my summer!


----------



## Chris_Photogragher (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Im "Very Noobish" at photography but im Getting a Olympus Evolt E410 with 14-42mm lens only 300$ any advice?


----------



## Samanax (Jun 27, 2009)

Chris_Photogragher said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im "Very Noobish" at photography but im Getting a Olympus Evolt E410 with 14-42mm lens only 300$ any advice?


Yeah, don't hijack other people's threads...start your own.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 27, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Chris_Photogragher said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


 
agreed:thumbup:...that was totally out of left field and you already have a thread asking for camera advice.

junior photographer is trying to show us the hit of the summer...now if you wouldnt mind, i'd like to wait right here for the hit of the summer coming from junior photographer.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 27, 2009)

oooo good call josh...im hungry too.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jun 27, 2009)

With all the sex and passion and hot girls, I was almost afraid to click on your link.  But in all honesty, I would love to be in the spot you call "The Garden".  If I were you, I'd go back at that spot and explore what it has to offer.  You don't really need sex, hot girls and sharks to sell your photos.  Also, maybe in the future, when taking a good photo, what not post it on a thread instead of directing us to your Flickr site.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 27, 2009)

This is ridiculous.  Love it.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 27, 2009)

I have just uploaded more photos to two new online photo sharing site (both of them are very famous photo sharing site on the market now, you guess which two  ). I will tell you people where it is after I write down all my description of those photos. I will also change some of the descriptions of the photo on flickr, I am so busy today, so I just simply put some descriptions on those photos. Those are not the final descriptions of the photos. As for the girls part, I believe I will need to look for the right model and it takes some time. I will try to get the 'action' part first after the 'shark' part. You have my words.


----------



## nickisonfire (Jun 27, 2009)

lol i'm not sure if this is a joke or not..?


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 27, 2009)

I have updated my blog, please visit now if you want to. You will find one of my two photo sharing sites beside flickR


----------



## mooimeisie (Jun 27, 2009)

If you really want us to see your photos and keep it serious, please post pictures on this thread as we joined this forum so we don't have to keep flipping to blogs and flickr sites. 

:addpics:


----------



## Samanax (Jun 27, 2009)

We aren't taking this thread seriously...it's for amusement only. I find it very entertaining. This guy kinda reminds me of *William Hung*.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 28, 2009)

I am on the road again! Visit my blog site and see the insect! The action part is coming soon! As I have promised you!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 29, 2009)

you never PM'd me about trading hot chicks for sharks....c'mon dude...im on a deadline to make the second greatest hit of the summer.
cant wait to see your action! you have my words.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 29, 2009)

Today I am not going to show you my photo in this forum, because I want to full fill all the promises that I had made to you. Click on "Action" to get to the action part now and watch the action video (From my Own) that I have just made, or click on Blog to get to the sexy girls section and the girls are waiting for you there. Now we have the shark (My Own Work), the action pack (My Own Work) and the sexy girl (My Friends Work (I can't afford to get a model, maybe next time I will get one)) all in place, I therefore consider this summer a happy ending for everyone! Enjoy and best of luck


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys, check out my blog, I will update it everyday, I promise.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 30, 2009)

i know this thread has turned into a joke, but you know you're posting pics that aren't yours, right?


----------



## Samanax (Jun 30, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> Hey guys, check out my blog, I will update it everyday, I promise.


Are you posting other people's images on your blog? I'd be real careful about that or you could find yourself getting into a lot of trouble.

And it's really uncool.


----------



## ottor (Jun 30, 2009)

Strapped in ..... ready to be wow'ed...


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 30, 2009)

Answer to your people concern :

Part One - The Other People Photos

Actually,that is what they wish me to do, when I post some of the other peoples photos on my blog, they earn money ($$$) and get a free parking space in my blog to show off their photos. Every time you click on their photo, this people earn ($$$) but I don't earn anything unless it is my own photos, I just help them out because they are my friend. They even want me to put their videos in my blog site but I have turn them down. Only the high quality photo has been selected and show at my blog site.
I know the internet rule of showing others photos, and that is give 'credit' to them, but in this case, they all should thank me because they earn money and has a free park of their photo at my blog site.

Part Two - My Photo Collection

The one with "My Photo Collection" is my own photo, the actual size of the photos are 5MP. You can see more of my photo collection at my photo gallery.  

Conclusion:

However, this trend will not last long, because I have intended to add in more of my own content and hopefully by next month the total contents of my own works (include photos and articles will consist of 99.999% of my total post for the day and maybe I will only consider to import in 0.001% of other people photos to park at my blog site). I promise you that this coming June my blog will be more creative and readers friendly as well as start to promote the photo I have taken everyday from my garden (5MP or 10MP high quality photos) to you, so please come and visit my blog.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 30, 2009)

If you people are interesting in "My Photo Collection" section. Let me know. Maybe the "Garden" is what you like?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 30, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> I promise you that this coming June my blog will be more creative and readers friendly as well as start to promote the photo I have taken everyday from my garden (5MP or 10MP high quality photos) to you, so please come and visit my blog.


 
today is the last day of this june...do you mean next june?


----------



## Samanax (Jun 30, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> Answer to your people concern :
> 
> Part One - The Other People Photos
> 
> ...


If it were my photography blog I wouldn't put other people's photos on it, just my own.





junior photographer said:


> Maybe the "Garden" is what you like?


No, not really. They're mostly snapshots and are pretty boring.


----------



## junior photographer (Jun 30, 2009)

If it were my photography blog I wouldn't put other people's photos on it, just my own.
__________________________________________________________________________
That is no true, I need to compare the other artist work to mine as well, only this will make me a better photographer. Only through comparison will push my skill to the next stage.

No, not really. They're mostly snapshots and are pretty boring. 		
_____________________________________________________________________

That is no true, somebody from this site says he likes "The Garden" (Please check back my previous tread) and told me to go back to the "Garden" and snap some more photos. 

today is the last day of this june...do you mean next june? 		
_______________________________________________________________________
Sorry, I am just too concentrate on the photography stuff. I actually mean July 2009. However, I am too busy trying to set up my own photo collection consists of mostly 10MP of photograph, so maybe you will have to wait for a while until the full transformation at the mid of July 2009, but you will see this transformation already slowly take place starting from today. However, I promise you one thing, I will keep the "Sexy" girl section from the artist around the world because I know you people badly need that, because that is everyman dream


----------



## manaheim (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok this is starting to lose its humor value...


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 1, 2009)

I won't be here tomorrow but I will be here day after tomorrow.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 2, 2009)

I have updated my blog. Nice photos everyday. Come now!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 2, 2009)

oh hai!

instead of daily reminders that you've updated your blog, why not post a pic or 2 right here? people would actually look at them.

i agree that the humor in this thread hsa run its course.


----------



## Dao (Jul 2, 2009)

It is more like a spam thread to me now.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 2, 2009)

I have posted the new photo at my blog site in this place. Check it out!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 2, 2009)

mods...please intervene.


----------



## ottor (Jul 2, 2009)

Kinna like a train wreck.... can't look at it, but can't unsubscribe either.. 

OK, i'm gonna do it... i'm gonna do it..


r

click


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 3, 2009)

I have just discovered to make money in the photography business is not to travel to the tallest mountain and deepest sea but look around your garden and you will find the answer!


----------



## SuperMom30 (Jul 3, 2009)

OK I know my Mama said if I didn't have anything nice to say don't say it at all BUT COME ON! I have only been shooting sense last September and I KNOW I need work...you really need to use this fourm to study because your shots to me look like snap shots....This is like watching american idol and seeing the people who can't sing for (beep) and think they are the best out there or even close to being able to sing. You have a beautiful garden if I was you I would shoot, shoot, and keep shooting..post them in the beginners gallery and get some C&C and just keep on till you got it. Im not trying to be mean I just wouldnt be one of those parents or friends that drives their friend to american idol telling them "you have a beautiful voice I know you can win this" when in fact they sound like a cow that got cought in a bear trap. Maybe before you start spending money on sites to post snap shot photo's use the money and take a photography class or 10.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 4, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> With all the sex and passion and hot girls, I was almost afraid to click on your link. *But in all honesty, I would love to be in the spot you call "The Garden".* If I were you, I'd go back at that spot and explore what it has to offer. You don't really need sex, hot girls and sharks to sell your photos. Also, maybe in the future, when taking a good photo, what not post it on a thread instead of directing us to your Flickr site.


 
Looks like I'm the idiot that mentioned the garden.  Please read this post carefully.  My English is not so good so I will speak very slowly.  I think the spot you call the garden has potential.  I'm am getting tired of you telling me to check your blog and Flickr site.  I do not like your blog.  I will not flip to your flickr site.  If you want me to see your pictures, post them on this thread.  If you do not know how, ask someone.

If I see one more post from you on this thread I will unsubsrcribe to it and it will never appear in my inbox again.  Good luck and I hope you take some time to re-read this thread and post pictures on this thread as the people have been asking you to. :banghead:


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 4, 2009)

I have taken lots of photo recently, they are simply so beautiful, I will start to post some in here if I am allow to do so, should I post?


----------



## manaheim (Jul 4, 2009)

spiralling...


spiralling...


----------



## hankejp (Jul 5, 2009)

***YYYYyaaaaaawwwwnnnnn


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 5, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> mooimeisie said:
> 
> 
> > With all the sex and passion and hot girls, I was almost afraid to click on your link. *But in all honesty, I would love to be in the spot you call "The Garden".* If I were you, I'd go back at that spot and explore what it has to offer. You don't really need sex, hot girls and sharks to sell your photos. Also, maybe in the future, when taking a good photo, what not post it on a thread instead of directing us to your Flickr site.
> ...





junior photographer said:


> I have taken lots of photo recently, they are simply so beautiful, I will start to post some in here if I am allow to do so, should I post?



...I think he's taunting you.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't take this anymore. I'm gone.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 5, 2009)

I will shock you all again in next round, and you will soon find out why is that so!


----------



## Dantheman4334 (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate to say to you all I told you so...


----------



## manaheim (Jul 5, 2009)

Yup, that's enough. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeediot. lol


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 7, 2009)

The first shock will soon happen, that is why you do not see me around so much, because I am prepare for it, and now it almost happen, you will soon know!


----------



## Samanax (Jul 11, 2009)

junior photographer said:


> The first shock will soon happen, that is why you do not see me around so much, because I am prepare for it, and now it almost happen, you will soon know!


Know what?


----------



## sburatorul (Jul 11, 2009)

now... what i don't get is why dont you all just ignore this thread?


----------



## Samanax (Jul 11, 2009)

sburatorul said:


> now... what i don't get is why dont you all just ignore this thread?


For me it's cheap entertainment. I don't take this guy seriously. He's funny as hell.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 13, 2009)

I am back! Check my Blog site now and you will see the different!


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got two questions, how to take photo in the darkroom and how to take photo in the bright outdoor?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 14, 2009)

in the darkroom...take off lens cap.
outside in the bright outdoor...put the lens cap on.


----------



## ottor (Jul 14, 2009)

1,361 views ... and growing.

Serious issues dont' get this much airplay.... amazing. 

Entertainment, I guess...


----------



## Samanax (Jul 14, 2009)

junior photographer is the William Hung of photography.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 14, 2009)

Samanax said:


> junior photographer is the William Hung of photography.


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 15, 2009)

But I don't use lens cap at all


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 16, 2009)

MyBlog update daily! Lots of fun!


----------



## sburatorul (Jul 16, 2009)

you should really get some lens caps for those times when you feel like shooting in the daylight...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 16, 2009)

sburatorul said:


> you should really get some lens caps for those times when you feel like shooting in the daylight...


 
that, my friend, is sounds advice.
sound advice indeed.

Jr., do you happen to have any photos of a picnic with goats in snowshoes?...im working on the summers big hit, and i could use a photo of that. set that up for me?:thumbup:


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 17, 2009)

Jr., do you happen to have any photos of a picnic with goats in snowshoes?...im working on the summers big hit, and i could use a photo of that. set that up for me?
__________________________________________________________________________
No I don't


----------



## dak1b (Jul 17, 2009)

wow is this an actually thread? bump bump bump!!!


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 18, 2009)

This thread has both inspired and entertained me, thank you Jackie Chan of photography!:thumbup:



Sometimes I  wonder if Millionaires throw cameras in blenders just for the heck of it. And then take a picture with the camera blending itself?


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 19, 2009)

My Blog has changed a lot, come to visit my blog and you will learn more!


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 19, 2009)

I almost forget my trademark!


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 19, 2009)

...*when I was a junior and you are my fans?
**

 *


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 19, 2009)

So whats this thread for?


----------



## ottor (Jul 19, 2009)

Kinna like Sienfield....


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 21, 2009)

My Blog with a new look, visit them today and you will be able to participate in it! How fun it is! 

Check them out now, members! 
Blog 1
Blog 2


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 21, 2009)

schweet.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 21, 2009)

wow! triple posting!
jr. this really IS the big hit of the summer! :thumbup:


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 21, 2009)

I cannot believe that I have missed so much excitement. :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2009)

please post MORE photos!!!


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope this bird will make you happy. Please keep visiting my blog sites and comments on my photos, the reader will learn together with us !


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a very poor picture to show your skills.  On my laptop screen, I can hardly see it.  Try posting larger sizes for us people with bad eyesight.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a very poor picture to show your skills. On my laptop screen, I can hardly see it. Try posting larger sizes for us people with bad eyesight.
_________________________________________________________________________
Then come to this forum and comment on my photo please !


----------



## Samanax (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a very poor picture to show your skills. On my laptop screen, I can hardly see it. Try posting larger sizes for us people with bad eyesight.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a very poor picture to show your skills. On my laptop screen, I can hardly see it. Try posting larger sizes for us people with bad eyesight.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a very poor picture to show your skills. On my laptop screen, I can hardly see it. Try posting larger sizes for us people with bad eyesight.



Dang it bruce lee, where is  summer big hit!!!?? I all in stitches over it.

it bad business keeping us waiting, I feel like  crab picture in your blog. 

I think you should clear out some of the parking spaces in your blog and then park the summer big hit there.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 22, 2009)

It seems like someone has came to my forum and posted a comment yesterday but I don't know who is that. Please let me know your name next time. Thanks. Alright, now comment on this one please!


----------



## rfosness88 (Jul 23, 2009)

wtf is this bs, wasted 10 min of my life, internet is full of hardcore freaky porn why look at softcore bs?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 23, 2009)

we are waiting for the summers big hit, that what this is all about.


----------



## mishele (Jul 23, 2009)

rfosness88 said:


> wtf is this bs, wasted 10 min of my life, internet is full of hardcore freaky porn why look at softcore bs?


 

As i am at work........they prolly wouldnt like me looking at that...lol But this is mildly entertaining.


----------



## mishele (Jul 23, 2009)

MORE BIGGER PICTURES!!


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for your comment again (Mr. Hawaii) at my forum! I really like this one! Want to see Big Picture? Why not come to my photo blog everyday?
Blog 1
Blog 2
Enjoy!


----------



## rfosness88 (Jul 24, 2009)

mishele said:


> As i am at work........they prolly wouldnt like me looking at that...lol But this is mildly entertaining.



Portable Firefox and proxy server


----------



## mishele (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks.....I ll try that!!  :blushing:


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 24, 2009)

When you comments on my blog site or forum site, please put down your nickname so I can know who you are! I really like to know who is the one who just post a comment on my blog site just now! I really need to know! Please tell me if he or she is one of you people! :hug::


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 25, 2009)

After a terrible comment from someone at one of my blog site, I have finally cool down and get back to business, I know some of you are blogger and looking for photo for your blog site, and some of you need photo to create web templates, I have some really cool photo collection just for you, but I need to do some blog set up before I can show them all and let you download them directly from my blog site as many time as you wish for free. Come back to my blog site constantly to find out more! You are free to use all the photos with the 'download button' below, and turn them into the things you need the most, this photos are just for your own usage only. Trust me, I know what you need the most nowadays.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Junior Photographer,

Are you for real?  Do you really think we all need pictures of dead fish and sunglasses lying on the sand?  In a world filled with such beauty and phtographers that know how and try to capture that beauty, why would we want to download that stuff.  I wish I wasn't such a polite person and I could really tell you what I think.  Perhaps others will not feel such a need to hold back their feelings.

This thread has become my source of Saturday morning entertainment but you are starting to grate on me.  How can you continue to post my blog, my blog and never reply to anything said to you?  Why do you continue to ignore the requests of people on this thread?  Why do you never post pictures that we can see to make us want to go to your blog?  Have you ever read some of the other threads on this forum and taken a look at other photos to see how your compare?  I am starting to think that you think this is all a big joke and I don't really know why I'm taking the time to write this post.

This thread is like a narcotic, you know you shouldn't be involved with it, but you keep coming back for more.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 26, 2009)

Regarding to the comments about 'dead fish' and 'sunglasses lying on the sand'. I must admit that the American certainly don't know much about art. If it is the french guy who saw it, he will bring two thumbs up and praise me for my fine art. I understand due to culture different, the American prefer the 'sexy one', but my budget doesn't allow me to hire a Russian Model for the 'Sexy Photo'. Dead fish and sunglasses is what a small budget producer like me can show you know! However, I will bring in the model someday so don't worry too much about that!


----------



## Baaaark (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow. Its like a firefight in here!  (ducks head)

The OP was reminding me of someone and I couldn't put my finger on it.  Then I realized:

IT'S BORAT!!!


----------



## Dao (Jul 26, 2009)

I would like to see this thread lock.


----------



## junior photographer (Jul 27, 2009)

So long, photo forum. I just got a 'Flag' in one of my blog. Trying so hard to keep readers happy but at last I got nothing. Today I can't smile like always anymore, as you all know to flag someone is indeed so easy in blogger but to get the work up there is indeed so hard! I shall say that I like this forum site but today will be my last day and you all should know why! If I'm not here then maybe my life will be better! Anyway nice to meet you all and take care like always. Bye forever!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 22, 2010)

what happen to junior Big Hit? I still wait


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2010)

junior photographer said:


> Due to the support from the wide audience across the globe, I have decided to invest more money in my next upcoming photo gallery:
> 'junior photographer's photo gallery (Juniornator II)'. In this gallery I will add in more action pack elements, love story plus hot girls and sharks attack. Please don't miss out this summer biggest hit that will come to you soon under this thread. What can you expect from a hot summer day like this if not from the best action gallery like mine, as for the mean time, please visit my blog site to view more pictures. Good luck!



Now, will these sharks be attacking these hot girls? And, what about this hot summer day angle: are there hot girls there, or just sharks? And what about the big hits you speak of? Are these like big pipe hits, or what? Is this upcoming photo gallery going to have hot girls taking big pipe hits while sharks circle around in the water? I guess what I am getting at is: are the hot girls wet, and in the water? With the sharks, or are they on the beach? And, are they hot, wet girls? Or dry ones?


----------

